# Cordele Fish Hatchery and Teal Regulations



## Huntmaster2 (Oct 17, 2019)

I was picked for the Cordele Fish Hatchery 2nd hunt, and I'm hoping to get a veteran duck hunter friend to come along with me. It looks like if there are ducks there, they will mostly be woodies, mallards, and maybe some teal.

Are teal common that late in the season? I have seen them later, but I'm not sure if they're expected. Also, the regulations aren't very clear to me on whether or not teal are legal during the regular duck season (excluding the early teal season). I assume they should be?

I'm mostly worried about identification (woodies and teal during low light) if I can't get someone with more experience to come along. I want to be able to prepare for this just in case.


----------



## flatsmaster (Oct 17, 2019)

Teal are legal all season ... so kill'um if u can hit'um


----------



## Huntmaster2 (Oct 17, 2019)

flatsmaster said:


> Teal are legal all season ... so kill'um if u can hit'um


I thought so, but I wanted to make sure. Thanks flats


----------



## Mark K (Oct 18, 2019)

The only time we got selected there was nothing but a few Wood Ducks that came in and you needed a dog or small boat to get any you shot. Hopefully it’s different now. Haven’t been back in years. Good luck.


----------



## Huntmaster2 (Oct 18, 2019)

Mark K said:


> The only time we got selected there was nothing but a few Wood Ducks that came in and you needed a dog or small boat to get any you shot. Hopefully it’s different now. Haven’t been back in years. Good luck.


Thanks Mark. A few wood ducks will be fine with me haha. I may have someone with a dog or take a little canoe. Hopefully it is as good as can be expected from that area.


----------

